# Aracuna mix Roo needs home



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I have a very young rooster who needs a good home. I know, I know, everyone reading this is laughing right now. He was thought to be a hen by the rehabber who raised him from a tiny chick that was brought to her. I only have a pair of chickens, a hen and rooster, and took him as a second hen. But he changed sexes on me. My chickens hate him, so I have to keep him in a small cage separately till I can find a home for him. I'm in So. Calif., north San Diego County to be exact. So if anyone in the So. Calif. area would like him for your flock please let me know. He is getting to be quite handsome. I think he is an Aracuna mix since he has a tail.

Margaret


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

He's a cute little guy!  I have too many roosters here myself!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Call Bart .. he will take him and find a home or keep him himself .. pretty cute Roo, so Bart may keep him. If you need the phone # for Bart, just PM or call me.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Thanks Terry,

M.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Not all araucanas are rumpless/tailless. Small percentage is rumpless with 2 tufts. Nice thing about blue egg gene, is it's dominant, and his little girlie chicks will lay blue eggs.
Daryl


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

pigeonmama said:


> Not all araucanas are rumpless/tailless. Small percentage is rumpless with 2 tufts. Nice thing about blue egg gene, is it's dominant, and his little girlie chicks will lay blue eggs.
> Daryl


Thanks Daryl,

I thought all Araucanas were tailless, so just assumed he was a cross. I'd keep him if I had a flock, but I promised hubby I would keep the chicken population to three, a rooster and two hens. Another hen will come along that needs rescuing, I'm sure. Our big old rooster, The Colonel, is a total pussycat. Here is a picture of Jason holding him while watching TV. That old roo just settles in stretches out and lets himself be petted like a cat.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

And as always, I forgot to attach the photo. Here tis.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Maybe he has Junglefowl in him? Not sure what the heck mix he is..............


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That is such a great pic, Margaret!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Agreed! Such a sweet rooster!  I had a pet mixed bantam named Omar one time, and he'd sit on your lap for hours, as long as you 'preened' his neck for him. Soon he'd fall asleep  He was so cute!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a cutie!! I hope Bart can take him.


----------

